# AHHH Help PLease I am super nervous



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay Guys I am showing at the Redwave classic on the 8th and 9th and it is my first time showing at an open show I am a little worried for the intermediate showmanship part what will the judges ask me? is wearing a black button down shirt with white jeans a little too much please help me know everything there is to know and like if i place first or second do I move on to another class I mean how does it work thanks guys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't show but good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I normally wear blue jeans but it depends on where you live. 

If there is more than one showmanship class there will be cuts. Meaning, the judge will pick a few from each class to come to back to show for Grand Showman. Questions will probably be about your goat, general goat health and management. Like what do you like and would you change about your goat, what is enterotoxemia, what is the average market weight for a wether.... Those type of things.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Dani - all the kids here wear blue jeans - usually western type clothes. You want to look good, but don't want to stand out, if that makes sense.
When my kids showed this past summer, they either wore a nice polo, or a nice button down shirt. 
That's pretty much what everyone else was wearing. 

Good Luck! I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SMILE! Just smile. I can't even tell you how much of a good impression a smile will make.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Smile as long as it isn't fake... we have kids that shoe with us that walk around the ring with a fake smile. I personally smile when I first make eye contact with the judge, during questions and when I leave, regardless of how I did I smile ans shake his or her hand. 

The most important thing is to have fun and do your best. Heavy on the have fun!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok so one more question What color Shirt do I wear I noticed in alot of pictures everyone is wearing bright colors so is a Black button down with a white design/stiching a good idea or should I stay with the Bright colors Thanks Guys


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch the judge at all times (given that's possible & you're not setting up your goat)

This just seems to be a given no matter what you show...
I know judges that will also ask about what things are on your goat (or where something is located)
Good luck and have fun


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shirt color shouldn't matter. I just wear whatever color I like... usually a western design or polo. But color shouldn't matter. I actually want a black one with diamond like buttons on it haha so it should be fine


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome thanks soo much I decided to wear my black westren shirt I just got it and have been dying to wear it thanks for all your help


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Its not much different than fair. Wear blue jeans and a collared shirt. Dont be nervous - its fun! Some judges ask easy questions, some dont ask at all!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I failed to see if you're showing meat or dairy?


Dairy typically likes you to wear white jeans and a neat polo shirt.

Meat typically likes you to wear blue jeans and a neat western type shirt. 

Kind of like cattle shows. 

That is in Wisconsin however. When in doubt, always call the fair board or the judge personally and ask which is preferred or discriminated against.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Let us know how it goes. We are wanting to start showing too and Im super nervous!


----------

